# Dita Von Teese walks the Runway during Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 - Jan. 22,2014 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (22 Jan. 2014)

​


----------



## Q (23 Jan. 2014)

Jean Paul sieht man seine 61 aber auch nicht an  Danke für Dieter, äh, Dita!


----------



## elbefront (24 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Burlesque-Queen Dita


----------



## scudo (24 Jan. 2014)

die Frau ist der Wahnsinn, vielen Dank für die pics:thumbup:


----------



## argus (24 Jan. 2014)

:thx: spitzenmässig :thumbup:


----------



## kremer26 (27 Jan. 2014)

Dita von Teese ohne Strapse gibt es nicht


----------

